# Παπαγάλοι > Εκπαίδευση >  Πειράματα με θηλυκό Αμαζόνιο

## Yannis_17

Ο δικός μου παπαγάλος, Αμαζόνιος, θηλυκού γένους, η Φραγκίτσα, έγινε σχεδόν πουλί του χεριού.
  Δεν με φοβάται καθόλου, έρχεται πια μόνο του στο χέρι, πολλές φορές την αφήνω έξω και πετάει μόνη της σε μένα.
  Με φιλάει, με χαϊδεύει, χορεύει, είναι του χεριού που λέμε, αλλά ακόμη δεν μιλάει. Ενώ  υποπτεύομαι, ότι καταλαβαίνει πάρα πολλά.
  Της μιλάω, της λέω- τα πάντα κάνεις, μόνο δεν θέλεις να μιλάς. Απαντάει με νευρικές κραυγές, σηκώνει τα φτερά της, εν ολίγοις δεν θέλει να της κάνω «κριτική». Βλέπω, ότι καταλαβαίνει πάρα πολλά.
  Και της κάνω πειράματα. 
1)    Πχ  κάθεται πάνω στον ώμο μου. Εγώ εκείνη την ώρα κάθομαι στον υπολογιστή, κοιτώ διάφορα ντοκιμαντέρ για την φύση και τα ζώα.
  Από τον ώμο μου τα βλέπει όλα. Κάθεται ήσυχη.
  Μετά αλλάζω ιστοσελίδα, πάω εκεί, που δείχνει παπαγάλους.
  Όταν βλέπει τα αμαζόνια, αρχίζει να φωνάζει, κατεβαίνει απ’ τον ώμο, κάθεται στο τραπέζι μπροστά στον υπολογιστή. Περιμένω να δω τι θα κάνει. Ανεβαίνει στον υπολογιστή, πλησιάζει την οθόνη και χτυπάει την οθόνη, που δείχνει παπαγάλο αμαζόνιο.  Δείχνει ενόχληση. Την απομακρύνω από την οθόνη, αλλά δεν ησυχάζει, ώσπου να πάψει η οθόνη να δείχνει τον παπαγάλο. Συμπέρασμα: δεν ανέχεται παρουσία άλλου παπαγάλου του είδους της. Ίσως λόγω ζήλειας και ανταγωνισμού. Δεν ξέρω. Ξέρω την αντίδρασή της και το αναφέρω.
2)    Σκέφτηκα να αλλάξω σενάριο:
  Κάθεται ήσυχη στον ώμο μου. Τώρα βάζω στην οθόνη άλλο είδους παπαγάλου- τους γκρίζους ζακό. Ακριβώς ίδια αντίδραση. Στην αρχή φωνές στον ώμο, μετά κατεβαίνει και πάει στον υπολογιστή και … επίθεση στην οθόνη. Υπό την επίβλεψη, βέβαια, μη μου σπάσει την οθόνη. Συμπέρασμα: δεν ανέχεται την παρουσία ούτε άλλου είδους παπαγάλου.
3)    Παρατήρησα: κάθεται στον ώμο μου. Ούτε μια φορά ΔΕΝ με κουτσούλησε!!! Όταν θέλει να χ… κατεβαίνει απ’ τον ώμο, η πετάει προς το κλουβί και εκεί κάνει την δουλειά της, η κατεβαίνει στην άκρη της καρέκλας και εκεί θα τα αμολήσει. Ποτέ όμως πάνω μου. Δεν σέβεται ούτε τον χώρο, ούτε τα αντικείμενα. Ενώ το σώμα μου το σέβεται πλήρως. Αυτό με εντυπωσίασε. 
4)    Αποφάσισα να αλλάξω σενάριο:
  Κάθεται στον ώμο μου. Με χαϊδεύει το αφτί, παίζει με τα μαλλιά μου. Ξαφνικά βάζω στην οθόνη μπούφους. Ουδεμία αντίδραση. Βάζω στην οθόνη κουκουβάγιες. Καμιά αντίδραση. Βάζω αετούς. Καμιά αντίδραση. Γιατί βάζω τέτοια πουλιά; Λόγω ράμφους, να δω αν θα αντιδράσει.  Δείχνει πλήρη αδιαφορία. Ασχολείται με μένα, όχι με τα άλλα είδη πουλιών. 
5)    Επαναλαμβάνω το αρχικό σενάριο- βάζω παπαγάλους. Ίδια αντίδραση, δηλαδή εκνευρισμός και επιθετικότητα.
6)    Σκέφτηκα να δω τι θα κάνει, αν στο τραπέζι βάλω διάφορα αντικείμενα να παίξει. Στην αρχή κατεβαίνει απ’ τον ώμο και παίζει, αλλά πολύ γρήγορα βαριέται και τα παρατάει. Έβαλα στο τραπέζι 3 αναπτήρες: ένα κόκκινο, ένα άσπρο κι ένα μαύρο. Όλα στη σειρά. Πάει και πιάνει κατευθείαν το κόκκινο. Αφαιρώ το κόκκινο, τις αφήνω τα άλλα δυο. Παίζει, αλλά γρήγορα τα βαριέται και τα παρατάει. Μόλις βάλω στο τραπέζι το κόκκινο αναπτήρα- το αρπάζει αμέσως. Δεν το βαριέται με τίποτε. Το κόκκινο χρώμα για κάποιο λόγω την τραβάει πάρα πολύ. Πολλές φορές πιάνει απ’ το τραπέζι το κόκκινο αναπτήρα, το κρατά στο στόμα της, αναβαίνει πάλι στον ώμο μου και αρχίζει να παίζει. Αρχίζω να νιώθω μυρωδιά- ποιος ξέρει τι το κάνει και το ανοίγει και βγαίνει το αέριο. Της το αρπάζω απ΄το στόμα και μου δείχνει δυσαρέσκεια, παρακαλώ. Την άλλη φορά, ξέροντας, ότι δεν θα της το δώσω, αρπάζει το κόκκινο αναπτήρα απ΄το τραπέζι, πετάει προς το κλουβί, κρατώντας το με το ράμφος της και πάει να μου το κρύψει στο κλουβί. Πλησιάζω και της απαιτώ να μου το δώσει πίσω. Απρόθυμα μου το δίνει. 
7)    Όταν κάθεται στον ώμο μου, συνέχεια θέλει να πειράζει τα γυαλιά μου. Σκέφτηκα την εκδοχή- τα αντικείμενα που μου ανήκουν, τραβούν ιδικά αυτά την προσοχή της. Μέχρι στιγμής έτσι δείχνει, διότι στα άλλα αντικείμενα, που δεν βλέπει να με απασχολούν, δείχνει αδιαφορία.
  Αυτά… θα σκεφτώ κι άλλα να της κάνω για να δω τις αντιδράσεις της.
  Μέχρι στιγμής είδα:
-         Δεν ανέχεται την παρουσία άλλων παπαγάλων.
-         Αδιαφορεί για τα άλλα είδη πτηνών.
-         Έχει περίεργη λόξα στα αντικείμενα με το κόκκινο χρώμα.
  Η έρευνα, αλλά και η μελέτη των αντιδράσεών της συνεχίζεται…
  Επί τη ευκαιρία, ιδού η Φραγκίτσα, η αμαζώνα μου, η αδυναμία μου, η κακομαθημένη μου.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Είναι πανέμορφη και φαίνεται από τα λόγια σου πόσο την αγαπάς!! Περιμένω να δω και αποτελέσματα επόμενων πειραμάτων! 

Με τους άλλους παπαγάλους δείχνει όντως επιθετικότητα; Υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι ενθουσιασμός ή ενδιαφέρον;

----------


## Yannis_17

> Με τους άλλους παπαγάλους δείχνει όντως επιθετικότητα; Υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι ενθουσιασμός ή ενδιαφέρον;


Κωνσταντίνα, ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω.
Το μόνο που είδα, ότι όταν δει στην οθόνη ζωντανή εικόνα με άλλους παπαγάλους, κατεβαίνει απ΄τον ώμο μου, πλησιάζει την οθόνη,
"φουσκώνει" όλα τα φτερά της, αρχίζει τις κραυγές, και χτυπάει την οθόνη με το ράμφος της.
Πως να ερμηνεύσω την συμπεριφορά της; 
Για παράδειγμα, έχω και τον ζακό παπαγάλο, τον Αντώνη, πρόσφατα τον έφερα στο σπίτι, στην αρχή πολύ επιθετικός απέναντί μου,
και σε λίγες μέρες άλλαξε πολύ- συνεχώς γυρεύει την παρέα μου, όταν είμαι στο χώρο, δεν τον έχει ο τόπος, συνέχεια κάτι κάνει,
βγάζει κάτι ήχους τύπου "ουυ η οοοοο", η σφυρίζει σαν το κακατίλ, μόλις φύγω απ το χώρο- ησυχάζει. Δεν ακούγεται.
Μόλις μπω μέσα-αρχίζει πάλι τα ίδια.
Πχ. τώρα, άργησα να κλείσω, είχα μια δουλειά, η ώρα πήγε 4 την νύχτα, ετοιμάζομαι να πέσω, και ο ζακό Αντωνάκης ακόμη δεν κοιμήθηκε.
Τον σκέπασα με ύφασμα να κάτσει να κοιμηθεί κι αυτος ο άτιμος κατέβηκε στο πάτωμα του κλουβιού και από κκάτω, όπου είναι ασκέπαστο,
με κοιτάει και με καλεί. Καλά λέω, εγώ είχα δουλειά, εσύ ρε, τι δουλειά έχεις και δεν κοιμάσαι? Νάνι τώρα! Τίποτε! Το χαβά του.
Θα ησυχάσει, όταν φύγω.
Συνεχώς ανακαλήπτω όλο και κάτι σ' αυτά τα πουλιά.
Χθες πχ που έπαιζα μαζί του, τον καλούσα να χορέψει, χόρευε, και κάπποια στιγμή μου πέταξε την φράση "σ αγαπω".
Εγώ δεν του έμαθα αυτά. Ηξερα, όταν τον πήρα, ότι μιλάει κάτι, ότι πρόλαβε να μάθει στο μαγαζί που ήταν.
Το είπε μόνο μια φορά. Ακόμη δεν μιλάει κανονικά. Αλλά συνέχεια γυρεύει την παρέα μου.
Τέτοια...
Κλείνω, άργησα πολύ σήμερα.
Καληνύχτα σε όλους.

----------


## Yannis_17

Χαιρετώ όλη τη παρέα.
Με προβλημάτισε χθες βράδυ η εξής συμπεριφορά της αμαζώνας μου.
'Ηρθε ένας φίλος μου. Χάρηκε με την αμαζώνα κι άρχισε να παίζει μαζί της.
Την είχα εντωμεταξύ βγάλει έξω απ' το κολυβί και έκατσε στον ώμο μου.
Έτσι, ανοίγοντας την πόρτα υποδέχτηκα τον φίλο μου, να του κάνω να γελάσει.
Λοιπόν, ο φίλος μου έπαιξε μαζί της, η αμαζώνα όλο κραυγές, πολύ φασαρτζού, της έλεγε να κάτσει στον ώμο του, αυτή επίμονα αρνιόταν, πάλι πετούσε προς εμένα και κάθονταν στον ώμο μου. Κάθονταν στον ώμο μου και κράυγαζε συνεχώς.
Κάποια στιμή με κραυγές πέταξε, προσγειώθηκε στον ώμο του φίλου μου και τον δάγκωσε άγρια στο σβέρκο, του άφησε σημάδι.
Την μάλωσα, την 'εβαλα πίσω στο κλουβί, την σκέπασα με ύφασμα και την πήγα στο άλλο δωμάτιο για τιμωρία.
Την άφησα εκεί ως το πρωί.
Με προβληματίζει τούτο: γιατί τέτοια επιθετική συμπεριφορά στον φίλο μου?

----------


## erithacus

Τη μαλωσες την τιμωρηςες κ τη σκεπασες Επειδή εσυ ο ίδιος της συμπεριφέρεσαι σαν ζευγάρι (εκείνη καταλαβαίνει ότι είσαι το ταίρι της) κ εκείνη απλά ξεκαθαρίζει στο φίλο σ πρώτα με κραυγες κ μετά με τσίμπημα ότι είσαι δικός της....δεν είναι αντικειμενο που θα παίζουν κ θα χαίρονται φίλοι σ Γιάννη ούτε το δέσιμο π έχετε εσεις οι δυο θα το αναπτύξει με κάποιον αλλο. Κακώς το τιμωρηςες το ζωντανό. 


e.

----------


## Yannis_17

*Erithacus*, καλησπέρα!
Δεν καταλαβαίνω, τα χάδια, το παίξιμο, τα χατίρια που της κάνω- το εκλαμβάνει ως ταίρι της;
Και πως πρέπει να της φέρομαι;
Δεν πρέπει να με συνηθίσει, να με γνωρίσει;
Κάνω ερωτήσεις, διότι δεν ξέρω- τώρα τα μαθαίνω.
Αν ανοίξω το κλουβί, πρώτη της δουλειά είναι να πετάξει και να κάτσει στον ώμο μου.
Χωρίς πρόσκληση πια.
Μόνη της έρχεται με την πρώτη ευκαιρία.
Καμια φορά πετάει και γυρίζει στο κλουβί, σε 1-2 λεπτα ξαναπετάει σε μένα και πάλι κάθεται στον ώμο.
Δεν ξεκολλάει.
Το ερώτημά μου είναι ως ανήξερου και άπειρου- πως πρέπει να της φέρομαι συγκεκριμένα;

----------


## erithacus

Γιάννη σε συμπάθησε της αρεσεις την φροντίζεις τις προσφέρεις άφθονο φαγητό την βγάζεις από το κλουβί την χαϊδεύεις πλάτη Ράμφος ουρίτσα όλα αυτά στο μυαλουδάκι της είσαι ένας ιππότης π θέλει να την κάνει
Δική τ. Κ σιγά σιγά σ δίνεται. Οι κραυγές ήταν να προειδοποιήσουν το φίλο σ ότι είσαι δικός της. Μετά τις κραυγές έχει επίθεση. Τον εαυτό σ έπρεπε να τιμωρήσεις οχι το πουλακι. Δε φταίει σε τίποτα κ αυτο π έκανες την στενοχώρησε κ δεν κατάλαβε το λόγο 


e.

----------


## erithacus

Ο επόμενος π θα επιτεθεί είναι ο Αντωνακης αν δει ότι τον χαϊδεύεις ξύνεις,ασχολείσαι. Είσαι μοναδικός για αυτήν κ εκείνη για εσένα. Η ένσταση μ είναι ότι έχεις 2 πολύ πολύ απαιτητικά είδη παπαγάλων στο σπίτι σ χωρίς νωρίτερα να έχεις κάνει την μελέτη π απαιτείται. Ο καλυτρρος δρόμος για τα πουλιά είναι να τα κρατάμε σε ζευγάρια. Δεν θα συνδύαζα παπαγάλους από διαφορετικές ηπείρους αμφιβάλλω αν ποτέ τα «βρουν». για τα ζακο μπορώ να σ διαβεβαιωσω την ενόχληση π νοιωθουν με αλλά είδη. Έλκονται από το δικο τους Ειδος Μόνο. Παρολαυτα έχω δει στο διαδίκτυο ζακο κ αμαζόνα να είναι φιλαράκια. Κ μ έκανε πραγματικά τόσο
Μεγάλη εντύπωση π ακόμα το θυμάμαι  :winky:  αλλά ακόμα κ να αληθεύει κατι τέτοιο θέλει σίγουρα λεπτό χειρισμό φιλε μ από τον ιδιοκτήτη. Η θέση π έχει ο καθενας τους κ η δικη σ συμπεριφορά σ στον καθένα ειναι θαρρω υψίστης σημασίας. Αν διαλέξεις χάδια κ ωμους κ ξυσιματα κ φιλια κ.ο.κ. θα έχεις ζευγάρωμα μαζι σ κ τέτοιες επιθέσεις θα είναι συχνές


e.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Να προσθέσω κάτι αν και είμαι άπειρη στα μεγάλα είδη και ότι γνώσεις έχω είναι από διάβασμα, αλλά να πω την αλήθεια το ίδιο ισχύει και με τα κοκατιλάκια που είναι σαφώς μικρότερα και λιγότερο απαιτητικά. Το τι "ανέχεται" από εσένα από άποψη συμπεριφοράς και χειρισμού, δεν θα το δέχτει από τον κάθε ξένο ουσιαστικά που έρχεται στο χώρο της. Και γιατί όπως λέει ο Αντώνης δείχνει σαφέστατα ότι είσαι δικός της και σε διεκδικεί αλλά και γιατί ο κάθε φίλος που έρχεται δεν γνωρίζει απαραίτητα πως να κινηθεί γύρω από ένα τέτοιο πλάσμα. 
Οι παπαγάλοι είναι πολύ διαφορετικοί από τα σκυλάκια πχ. που θα τους κάνεις λίγο χαρές και στατιστικά θα έρθουν. Σκέψου τα σαν ένα μικρό ντροπαλό και επιφυλακτικό νήπιο. Το καλύτερο που έχει να κάνει κάποιος άγνωστος που έρχεται στο χώρο, είναι να το αγνοήσει και να το αφήσει να τον προσεγγίσει εκείνο με το χρόνο του και το ρυθμό του. Να τον επεξεργαστεί από μακρυά από την ασφάλεια του κλουβιού ή του σταντ ή όπου εκείνο νιώθει οικεία και να προσεγγίσει αν θέλει και όποτε θέλει. Από ότι μας λες ο φίλος σου, χωρίς φυσικά να γνωρίζει, και είναι απόλυτα λογικά αφού η επαφή με τέτοιο παπαγάλο είναι λίγο σπάνια, προσπαθούσε να κάνει ότι κάνεις και εσύ μαζί της και ήθελε να την ανεβάσει στον ώμο του. Με λίγα λόγια της έσπασε και λίγο τα νεύρα  ::  Η δική μας δουλειά όταν έχουμε επισκέπτες είναι να τους μαθαίνουμε πως να πλησιάσουν έναν τόσο μεγάλο παπαγάλο με εξαιρετική νοημοσύνη, να τους εξηγήσουμε τι είναι επιτρεπτό και τι όχι κάθως και τι δεν πρόκειται να καταφέρουν εκείνοι να κάνουν μαζί της γιατί πολύ απλά είναι "ξένοι" για εκείνη. 
Ελπίζω να βοήθησα έστω και λίγο να καταλάβεις τον δικό της τρόπο σκέψης και ένστικτα καθώς και το χειρισμό από πλευράς σου για να είναι χαρούμενη και οι καλεσμένοι να φεύγουν άθικτοι! Αν είπα κάτι λάθος παρακαλώ να με διορθώσετε!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Yannis_17

*Erithacus και Κωνσταντίνα,* σας ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες.
Πράγματι, διπαιστώνω, ότι και τα δυο, ο ζακό και ειδικά η αμαζώνα άρχισαν να εκδηλώνουν έντονα το ένστικτο ιδιοκτησίας,
δηλαδή σαν να δείχνουν προς πάσα κατεύθυνση, ότι εγώ τους ανήκω.
Ιδίως η αμαζώνα πρωταγωνιστεί σ' αυτό, λογικό, είναι "αρχαιότερη" και ήρθε πρώτη στο σπίτι.
Ο ζακό γενικά είναι ήρεμο παιδάκι, δεν φωνάζει. 
Ζωηρεύει, όταν εμφανιστώ, συνέχεια έρχεται κοντά μου, χαϊδεύται, βγάζει ήχους "οοοοοοο" η "ουουουουου" και ζητά να του ξίνω το κεφαλάκι.
Δεν τον έβγαλα ακόμη απ' το κλουβί, αλλά βλέπω, συνέχεια με πλησιάζει, ακουμπάει το κεφάλι του στα κάγκελα και ζητά να του χαϊδέψω το κεφάλι.
Πρώτα με άφηνε να αγγίξω μόνο το κεφάλι. Αργότερα με αφήνει να του χαϊδεύω την πλάτη.
Χθες άνοιξα πειραματικά το κλουβί από πάνω να βγει, για να τον δω τι θα κάνει.
Δεν βγήκε,δεν ήθελε.
Τον άφησα ήσυχο, το έκλεισα πάλι, είναι, όπως καταλαβαίνω ζήτημα χρόνου.
Άλλωστε το κλουβί του είναι πολύ ευρύχωρο, δεν έχει πρόβλημα κίνησης στον χώρο.
Και η αναζώνα έχει ευρύχωρο κλουβί, αλλά συν τω χρόνω, μόλις ανοιξω το κλουβί- βγαίνει έξω για να πάει στον ώμο μου.
Πολλές φορές όταν θέλω να την βάλω πίσω- αντιστέκεται, δεν θέλει, θέλει να κάθεται στον ώμο μου.
Μόνη της πετάει στο κλουβί, όποτε θελήσει, αλλά σε λίγο πάλι, μόνη της έρχεται στον ώμο.
Κάνει τρια τέσσερα λεπτάστο κλουβί και ξαναπετάει να κάτσει στον ώμο.
Μόνο που ακόμη δεν μίλησε. Ενω έγινε του χεριού. 
Με εντυπωσίασε στην αμαζώνα και τούτο: δεν με κουτσουλάει ΠΟΤΕ!!!.
Δηλαδή, κάθεται στον ΄΄ωμο μου. Της έρχεται να κάνει τα κακά της.
Κατεβαίνει απ΄τον ώμο, κάθεται στην άκρη της καρέκλας, τα αμολάει, και μόνο μετά ξανανεβαίνει στον ώμο.
Και κάνει έτσι πάντα, ούτε μια φορά ΔΕΝ με κουτσούλησε.
Δηλαδή δεν σέβεται τον ΄χωρο, ούτε τα αντικείμενα γύρω της, σέβεται όμως απόλυτα το σώμα μου- δεν της το δίδαξα εγώ- μόνη της το κάνει.
Άρα καταλαβαίνει, ότι "αυτόν εδώ δεν πρέπει να τον μαγαρίσω". Με εντυπωσίασε η συμπεριφορά του πουλιού αυτού.

----------


## erithacus

> *Erithacus και Κωνσταντίνα,* σας ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες.
> 
> 
> Με εντυπωσίασε στην αμαζώνα και τούτο: δεν με κουτσουλάει ΠΟΤΕ!!!.
> Δηλαδή, κάθεται στον ΄΄ωμο μου. Της έρχεται να κάνει τα κακά της.
> Κατεβαίνει απ΄τον ώμο, κάθεται στην άκρη της καρέκλας, τα αμολάει, και μόνο μετά ξανανεβαίνει στον ώμο.
> Και κάνει έτσι πάντα, ούτε μια φορά ΔΕΝ με κουτσούλησε.
> Δηλαδή δεν σέβεται τον ΄χωρο, ούτε τα αντικείμενα γύρω της, σέβεται όμως απόλυτα το σώμα μου- δεν της το δίδαξα εγώ- μόνη της το κάνει.
> Άρα καταλαβαίνει, ότι "αυτόν εδώ δεν πρέπει να τον μαγαρίσω". Με εντυπωσίασε η συμπεριφορά του πουλιού αυτού.


ακούγεσαι Γιάννη πολύ χαλαρός με το θέμα και θας φάς κάτι καυτές καυτές και θα τις νοιώθεις να τσουλάνε από τον ώμο σου κ κάτω...κοντοζυγώνουν... ::  ::  ::

----------


## Yannis_17

*Erithacus* δεν ξέρω, ίσως μπορεί, ίσως όχι. Ο καιρός θα δείξει. Μέχρι στιγμής βλέπω εικόνα, που ανέφερα.

----------

